# Anyone need a CARFAX?



## BoostedVR4 (Sep 12, 2004)

I have a month, I used it to get my new 240SX. 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=72334

Give me your VIN and e-mail addy.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hey man...since you offered. im interested in my salvaged SER's history. TIA
1N4BB42D6TC503826

its a 96 200sx SER.

email is [email protected] or you can just reply in this thread.

sounds like you got a nice new car. there is a place that sells the whole s13 headlight conversion as a set for $850 (i believe) i can dig up if you're interested. includes hood, headlights, corner, sivia grill, and fenders. the company is located in washington. my buddy got his silvia clip and headlight conversion at this place.


----------



## BoostedVR4 (Sep 12, 2004)

xt_out said:


> hey man...since you offered. im interested in my salvaged SER's history. TIA
> 1N4BB42D6TC503826
> 
> its a 96 200sx SER.
> ...


I didn't think the fenders were needed on an S14?


----------



## Lscrx (Oct 3, 2004)

JM1BG2263N0418268 
[email protected]

thanks!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

BoostedVR4 said:


> I didn't think the fenders were needed on an S14?


probably not then. you know the car better than me.
i was thinking of my buddies older 240.

thanks a ton for the carfax. i learned alot about my car. nothing bad that i didnt know about, but some fun stuff...like my car was first sold in maryland and made its way all the way across the US to spokane, sold to someone at fairchild air foce base, sold to someone in medical lake, was wrecked in medical lake, sent to a slavage yard back in spokane where i found it :thumbup:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

hey do you still your carfax account??? if so can you run this for me

1N4DL01D61C125469
[email protected]


----------



## BoostedVR4 (Sep 12, 2004)

Still got it, I've done everyone on here so far.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

BoostedVR4 said:


> Still got it, I've done everyone on here so far.


Sweet, thanks for the report.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I'm going to sticky this, thanks for your generosity, Boosted.


----------



## sdhir (Oct 11, 2004)

*Car fax Please*



BoostedVR4 said:


> I have a month, I used it to get my new 240SX.
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=72334
> 
> Give me your VIN and e-mail addy.


Hey I am planning to buy this used car..I have yet not checked its car fax. Can you please run this for me and email me back the car fax at [email protected]

VIN #1n4ab41d4wc725718
Thanks


----------



## OI$urfGOD (Jul 31, 2004)

id like mine for my spec v. i know from chitty body work that mine has been in a wreck before i got it but the dealer didnt know what had happened. if you can still do it i would apreciate it. VIN # 3N1AB51D63L718269. email is [email protected] thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I wouldn't mind knowing what my new beast has been through.
JF2AN52B4PD403999
[email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## OI$urfGOD (Jul 31, 2004)

havent gotten an email just wonderin if you are still able to use carfax?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

1FTDF0860VKA06501

[email protected]

THNX IN ADVANCE want one for my f150 that im selling...


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

*carfax report*

I'm not sure if you are still doing this, but if you are here's my info. 
My 1995 200sx: 1N4AB42DoSC535388
My 1996 Caravan: 1B4GP55R1TB119809
Thanks for offering this, my 200 is fairly clear, my wife bought it new. As for my caravan, I caused $5000.00 worth of damage a while back but before me I think it has a dark past.Thanks again, Chris.
[email protected]


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey man I want one for my Z if you can
1987 Nissan 300ZX Turbo GL-L
JN1CZ14S3HX153434

Thanks in advance

[email protected]

I think it was stolen once and been in a couple wrecks under 1 or 2K but just wanted to confirm what the insurance company said.


----------



## OI$urfGOD (Jul 31, 2004)

*please?*

id like mine for my spec v. i know from chitty body work that mine has been in a wreck before i got it but the dealer didnt know what had happened. if you can still do it i would apreciate it. VIN # 3N1AB51D63L718269. email is [email protected] thanks


----------



## mckibbenmd (Sep 4, 2004)

1N6HD16Y7RC390159
[email protected]


thanks


----------



## hector200sx (Apr 29, 2004)

JN1MS34P8PW304935 
[email protected] 

its a 240 from this shaddy dealer i would appreciate it


----------



## jsz1002 (Sep 23, 2004)

I just bought a 2004 Spec V and would appreciate a carfax report if you can still offer it. VIN # is 3N1AB51D64L731606 Email is [email protected]. Thanks a lot!


----------



## 91SENTRA E (Oct 21, 2004)

*Just bought a 91 Sentra*

I just bought a 1991 Nissan Sentra for $500.00 and I wanted to know if anyone can run a Carfax report.....The vin number is 1N4EB31B7MC727471
Any help would be great since I am a newbie and can't wait to get back into the Sentra world...(3rd Nissan Sentra owned since I received my drivers licence) 1986,1988,and now 1991
Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Seems like he isn't coming back here anymore


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah....but NOW he has a lot of your VIN numbers and information.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Timbo said:


> Yeah....but NOW he has a lot of your VIN numbers and information.


what could he really do with em tho?


----------



## slo9012Vde (Jul 15, 2004)

erg, 6 came up for me, but i want to know without wasting 20 bucks


----------



## DADOFTO (Oct 6, 2007)

3N1PB21S4MK001819

[email protected]

1991 Sentra


----------

